# whats your favorite caliber and shot size for coyotes?



## songdog243 (Jan 29, 2010)

my altime favorite is a 243win loaded with 55gr ballistic tips they hit before you can blink an eye. as for a shotgun i use a 12ga pump with 3inch #4 buckshot or #2 they do a great job.


----------



## caffee (Jan 30, 2010)

204 with 40 gr. hornady


----------



## Girdham (Jan 29, 2010)

.223 with 55 grain Remington during the day, 12 ga with 00 buck or #2 steel shot (looking forward to using them anyway)


----------



## MGTEXAS (Jan 30, 2010)

.222 in the past but now I am trying the .243 Hornady 58 gr. I hope it will be my new favorite.


----------



## cr500 (Feb 1, 2010)

223 with a 55 gr. Sierra gameking hpbt


----------



## IBGunner (Feb 1, 2010)

.223 with 55 grain Hornady V-Max. I most often use 12 gauge 00 Buckshot through a modified choke 835 Mossberg but I will use 3.5" T-Shot Dead Coyote rounds through an Extra Full Choke if I anticipate ranges will be unusually long. But I really have my best luck with 00 Buckshot inside of 35 yards where most of my coyotes are taken.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

.17 Remington, .204 Ruger, .222 Remington, .223 Remington, .22-250, .243, .25-06, .270WSM, .308


----------



## Mr Mike (Feb 5, 2010)

25-06 rem 120gr....fast/flat Inter Arms Mark 10 5.56mm/223 Colt AR15 A2 Gov't Carbine.....sweet/fast Win 1200 20GA #3 or #4 Buck


----------



## jsoulier (Feb 7, 2010)

.22-250 with 40 or 55 grain. After that, .223 or .25-06 with a 55 grain.


----------



## IPC (Feb 23, 2010)

25WSSM with 90gr BT's
10 Gauge 3-1/2" #4 Hardened Buckshot


----------



## bjp (Feb 24, 2010)

well not that i know on predators but i use 55gr 223 for my ar, havent felt the need for anything else


----------



## badger (Feb 24, 2010)

So far it's .223 with 55 grains. Still casting about though...


----------



## Goofycat (Feb 25, 2010)

I like the AR, but feel it would be better in a .243, not a .223 for coyotes.


----------



## PredatorFreak (Feb 25, 2010)

22-250 with 40 gr. V-Max does a hella good job. 50 gr. noslers too.


----------



## Tka250 (Mar 3, 2010)

22-250 with 50 gr vmax. 
I recently bought some winchester silver tips and they shot about 2 inches lower than the Hornady. i also bought some 45 gr white box winchesters and they placed almost identical to the 50 gr silver tips. This is all at 100 yards. The only reason I bought those is it has been impossible to find the Hornady. Last year they were everywhere.


----------



## Pete Armstrong (Jan 30, 2010)

Hey Fellows, I'm looking at a T C Icon, Precision in the 5.6 cal. I'm trying get a happy medium for varmint and deer. I need some input ! I've researched the round and it seems to be a flat shooting round with a some what punch to it, or is bigger not better ? I'm also looking at the 22-250 round but I feel that it is a little to small for deer.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

The 5.6 caliber? Do you mean 5.56?


----------



## Cur Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

Goofycat that name sounds mighty familar. Sounds like LRH.


----------



## Cur Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

Savage 10 predator 22-250.


----------



## snoman (Mar 4, 2010)

.204, 34g HP , no fur damage and no cripples.


----------



## Pete Armstrong (Jan 30, 2010)

Bar-D Actually, I meant to say ( 6.5 ) cal. This round came out, I think in '07. It is actually a .264 cal. and is being used in long range competitions because it shoots flatter and accurate.


----------



## Dawg Caller (Mar 8, 2010)

bar-d said:


> .17 Remington, .204 Ruger, .222 Remington, .223 Remington, .22-250, .243, .25-06, .270WSM, .308


 Looks like Bar-D has the same problem I do......Cant settle on just one favorite! Give me a .22 Hornet if up close, .223, 22-250, .243, .25-06, or my .270 or .308 if I want some practice with my deer rifles......But I guess the one that gets the most use is a Ruger No.1 V in .22-250 / Leupold 6-18 pushin' 50 gr. Nosler BTs.....Great fun!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Pete Armstrong said:


> Bar-D Actually, I meant to say ( 6.5 ) cal. This round came out, I think in '07. It is actually a .264 cal. and is being used in long range competitions because it shoots flatter and accurate.


Kinda what I thought Pete. I don't own a 6.5 of any kind but am considering building an AR in 6.5 Grendel or 6.5 Creedmoor in the future. I have studied the ballistics on 6.5's and they are pretty impressive.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Dawg Caller said:


> Looks like Bar-D has the same problem I do......Cant settle on just one favorite! Give me a .22 Hornet if up close, .223, 22-250, .243, .25-06, or my .270 or .308 if I want some practice with my deer rifles......But I guess the one that gets the most use is a Ruger No.1 V in .22-250 / Leupold 6-18 pushin' 50 gr. Nosler BTs.....Great fun!


Yeah, I don't have too many rifles, just not enough time!


----------



## Dawg Caller (Mar 8, 2010)

No such thing as "too many rifles" (just don't ask my ex wife 'bout that) but I agree with the not 'nough time


----------



## kallinfool (Feb 25, 2010)

The V-Max in .223 is great! Used the 55 grn this past season and it did'nt disappoint!
View attachment 532


----------



## newhornet (Mar 22, 2010)

Winchester Super-X 2 3/4" #1 Buck for shotgun, 52 Grain Berger Match Target for .22 BR, 70 Grain Berger Match Target for 6MM BR.


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

Well 30 years ago i had a gun made in Italy for me. It's a .222 / 12GA with a 3 in chamber. The choke is extra full. Back in those days the extra full choke was a rare thing. The gun Is a breach load and has a palm swell stock. Real sweet.


----------

